# when woodies attack



## Doves in the city (May 20, 2009)

i have recently homed 4 doves but have a very large colony of wood pigeons less than 400 yards away, [ten birds to date], who got on with my chickens in no time at all, stealing their food etc. however i have my doves under a net who seem quite at home [fingers crossed] but the woodies are not only interested but constinatley keeping vigil. and making their presence very much known, are they just being nosey or could my doves see them as a threat? i live in the middle of london so pigeons are everywhere, however i realised that i have never seen a rock dove in my enclave (which is around 700 meters by 1000 meters and all gardens)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Andy, 

I personally have not known of woodies attacking anything, other than having territorial disputes between themselves.

We have woodies, ferals, homers and collared doves together with no problem. In our smaller aviary, we have even had disabled woodies and collared doves snuggling up together to roost. The only aggressive birds we have are a few of the ferals, like a couple of the big white ones or a youngster trying to be important. The woodies won't often even offer a wing slap in retaliation unless really pushed.

John


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

We have lots of woodies and collard doves in our back garden, the woodies attack each other as do the collard doves but when the 2 are together they are not in the slightest bit interested in them.


----------

